# Cigar Herf in Gambrills Maryland



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

Anyone interested in getting together for a Herf at Titan Cigar in Gambrills on Monday?

Here is the link for Titan Cigar http://www.titancigar.com

I know it is late notice but what the heck?

I can do it either in the morning or afternoon. I have plans with family in the evening.

We can meet up at the Waugh Chapel shopping center. There is a Caribou Coffee next door to the cigar lounge and the cigar lounge offers alcoholic beverages if you prefer. There is outside seating as well as an indoor cigar lounge.

Let me know if you are interested.

Billy


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

I would love to but have other plans.


----------

